# Online Paramedic Program



## Fireguy (Jul 29, 2009)

What do you guys think about a online paramedic program? I have read on other online discussions that they are frowned upon. The online portion will replace the classroom (lecture) only (currently 6 hours / week). Once each week students need to attend a clinical lab on campus. The hospital clinical (ER, OB, Peds, psych, ICU, OR, etc.) and ALS field rotations. Program is accredited by the Commission on Accreditation of Allied Health Education Programs(CAAHEP).


----------



## rescue99 (Jul 29, 2009)

A pathetic excuse for an education IMHO but, I'm just one person.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 29, 2009)

Actually some educate better than many standard programs.  The draw back is only certain types of people succeed as many will not have the drive to actually complete.  The quality online programs actually are harder than many class room courses as you have to do more research.  Another draw back is often the course is not eligible for college credit.  

Just like any education program you will only get out of it what you put into it.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 29, 2009)

I teach an on-line program. I have found it to be one of the hardest for students as well as they must posses* great time management skills*. They average between 5-6 hours a night studying including week-ends, not including research and lab. Again, much more than the traditional students. 

I suggest you investigate very well before making a comittment as the general rule is that is very, very difficult as one has to be prepared for *all* the material. 

If I can ask, what state? The area I teach is a pilot model and one of the few from an accredited college. 

R/r 911


----------



## HNcorpsman (Jul 29, 2009)

online paramedic program? you do clinicals though, right?


----------



## HNcorpsman (Jul 29, 2009)

sorry didn't read the thread completely...


----------



## firecoins (Jul 29, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> online paramedic program? you do clinicals though, right?



They must be done online.  I respond to calls on AOL.


----------



## Fireguy (Jul 29, 2009)

Pennsylvania    This perticular program is hosted by Harrisburg Community Collage.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 29, 2009)

Fireguy... I was gonna take the online program at HACC but decided to go the traditional classroom route instead at a different college. I used to run with a Paramedic who graduated from the online program and he was just as proficient as any other Paramedic. I agree, taking it online takes a lot of self discipline.


----------



## bstone (Jul 29, 2009)

It's just like anything else online. It all depends on the quality of the school, the quality of the instructors, the quality of the technology and the motivation of the student.

Students can go to class and sleep through the entire thing. Somehow this is considered far superior to an online course?


----------



## medic417 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> I teach an on-line program. I have found it to be one of the hardest for students as well as they must posses* great time management skills*. They average between 5-6 hours a night studying including week-ends, not including research and lab. Again, much more than the traditional students.
> 
> I suggest you investigate very well before making a comittment as the general rule is that is very, very difficult as one has to be prepared for *all* the material.
> 
> ...



Rid which college is it?  Does it count toward college credit?  

As you have seen on other topics I am for online to be an option and would love to see more about your program.


----------



## Fireguy (Jul 30, 2009)

How does an online program look to an employer? Would it make any difference? I mean as long as it is accredited.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 30, 2009)

Fireguy said:


> How does an online program look to an employer? Would it make any difference? I mean as long as it is accredited.



Honestly you list school name.  Unless asked you would not differentiate between its online (actually better term "Distance Education" ) or regular classes.  Most employers will only care that you have your state certification and can pass the company written and skill exams.

And if the school has a good reputation for the "Distance Education" it can way in your favor as often they are more difficult and take more personal effort than standard courses.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 30, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Rid which college is it?  Does it count toward college credit?
> 
> As you have seen on other topics I am for online to be an option and would love to see more about your program.



The program I teach at is a college bas program and yes counts just alike the traditional program (Associate Degree), in fact there is no differential in the transcript. As I described, we are the first in the state to attempt this. As well, I have found students have to be more studious and very well disciplined. 

There are mandatory lab classes and many videos can be downloaded and have pod cast classes. Of course blackboard web is used for most of the discussion on the internet. 

R/r 911


----------



## rhan101277 (Aug 1, 2009)

I like the face to face myself, especially for this type of work.  That doesn't mean that you won't do well.  I guess I like interaction and all :unsure:


----------



## JameyK (Aug 1, 2009)

I would check with the state before enrolling. I know in some states they wont recognize ANY health care degrees earned online. I assume that will change soon considering the amount of people that are getting degrees online. Not just health related ones. As for the quality of the education? I would have to say that when schools like Harvard are offering online education it cant be to "pathetic". Of course thats just my opinion


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 1, 2009)

JameyK said:


> I would check with the state before enrolling. I know in some states they wont recognize ANY health care degrees earned online. I assume that will change soon considering the amount of people that are getting degrees online. Not just health related ones. As for the quality of the education? I would have to say that when schools like Harvard are offering online education it cant be to "pathetic". Of course thats just my opinion



The problem is not all programs are created equal as well as some require a building frame before progressing. 

Even the one I teach, I am not totally convinced that it is the way to go. Fortunately, I have some very, very bright students and the lab time is very lengthy. We usually have labs scheduled every two weeks and they are 6-8 hours in length, so clarification can be made and plenty of practice occurs. As well, another Professor meets with them during office hours and again have a set time of "blackboard" on-line discussions. 

It is definitely not for everyone and I would recommend only those that have great time management skills and are studious. 

There are some courses that would be great for on-line such as communications, research, etc.. those that does not involve direct patient care or the essential feed back from the educator and student. 

On-line is a great option for some course not all courses. Hence the reason of scrutiny from the medical profession, as we are seeing those that can pass the tests and license but fail of performance. Application of knowledge does not always mean being able to recall and recite it. 

R/r 911


----------



## Fireguy (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for your input.  I believe when the time comes, I will go with the traditional classes.


----------



## bstone (Aug 1, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> another Professor meets with them during



Do you call yourself "professor"?


----------



## TRowe (Aug 4, 2009)

Well the practical training and hands on stuff needs to be done in classroom. But I dont see a reason why the book knowledge cant be done online. I prefer going to a actual class myself. Keeps me focus and makes sure I actually learn but those who can handle it, why not. If they can pass the test doing that, more power to ya.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 4, 2009)

TRowe said:


> Well the practical training and hands on stuff needs to be done in classroom. But I dont see a reason why the book knowledge cant be done online. I prefer going to a actual class myself. Keeps me focus and makes sure I actually learn but those who can handle it, why not. If they can pass the test doing that, more power to ya.



The problem is many have retention of the didactic portion but not have an understanding. These are two totally different things. Being able to recite but being able to understand something. This is where I am seeing the problems. My students can recite the text frontwards and backswards but to fully grasp as in working knowledge, they need clarrification.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 4, 2009)

Rid, what was your route of education? did you start off as a basic and climb the ranks or?


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 4, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> Rid, what was your route of education? did you start off as a basic and climb the ranks or?



If I remember correctly, he actually started out as a paramedic, and then took basic.  Not sure how that worked, but if I recall correctly, it did.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 4, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> If I remember correctly, he actually started out as a paramedic, and then took basic.  Not sure how that worked, but if I recall correctly, it did.



Things were different then. A Paramedic class was being organized and the Basic had just finished, so yeah I finished my first Paramedic course (12 weeks) then took my 81 hour EMT course the next year or so.... So technically, I was shocking & starting IV's  on someone before I technically was approved to place a hare Traction on... 

I have been through three Paramedic courses. The first one as I described, then a 10 month in-hospital and OJT and finally a two and half year degree program. 

At that time we were the second Paramedic course in the state. No, Moses was not my partner; but I did take him back & forth to the nursing home...

R/r 911


----------



## ResTech (Aug 4, 2009)

> No, Moses was not my partner; but I did take him back & forth to the nursing home...



Funny! lol.


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 4, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Things were different then. A Paramedic class was being organized and the Basic had just finished, so yeah I finished my first Paramedic course (12 weeks) then took my 81 hour EMT course the next year or so.... So technically, I was shocking & starting IV's  on someone before I technically was approved to place a hare Traction on...
> 
> I have been through three Paramedic courses. The first one as I described, then a 10 month in-hospital and OJT and finally a two and half year degree program.
> 
> ...



I didn't have anything wrong with it.  Just surprising.  But now that you have explained it, I now know why you did paramedic then EMT.

Glad to hear you helped Moses a few times.  What a guy!


----------

